# Can I become a Freemason in Tokyo



## capitaneo (Mar 21, 2021)

Dear all, I wish to become a Freemason In Tokyo.  Appreciate very much your support. 

Thank you in advance,

Kind regards,

Eladio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 21, 2021)

There are many lodges in Japan. 

http://www.grandlodgeofjapan.org/


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 23, 2021)

capitaneo said:


> Dear all, I wish to become a Freemason In Tokyo.  Appreciate very much your support.


As stated above there is Freemasonry present that you can ask but obviously there is no guarantee that you will be accepted.


----------

